# CSS - Whippin' Stick - NEW BOW



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*Photo of NEW bow - Whippin Stick*

This is the first bow -- Bow #1. Black was the first available riser color. 

This bow was 35# ATA and shot very tight 40 yard groups as tested at Bedford, IN, on the IBO practice range.

Mossy Oak Obsession Camo is now available. Call Peggy or Chuck Nease for special target color availability.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Didn't see more data on the website...

IBO
DrawWeight range
DrawLength range
BraceHeight
Cam options

Need info to add to the SFA databases...


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*more data*

Data is printed in the catalogue already available and evidently not included on the current website. The site should be updated soon.

So, here you go.

IBO 290-310 (approx. depends on cam and limb configuration)
Draw weight: 40 - 70#
Draw length: 24 - 32" 
Axle to axle: 33-35-37 (or 32-34-36)
Brace height: 7 1/2 - 8 1/2

Cams available by CSS include: OS1, OS2, OS3, P1, or P3. (3 styles of single cam, a hybrid trinary cam system, or 2 cam for optimum performance).
Let-Off: Adjustable Pro-Stop, 60%-75% by module; 80% may be available for the P1 or P3. 

*These specs can vary and be altered to the CUSTOM requirements of an individual archer. 

You may call CSS for more specific information and ask for Chuck Nease. 304-781-3945.


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Cool!

A hybrid cam system that has the buss cable conected to the bottom limb instead of the top!

Different.


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*Good Eye - OS3*

You get the "good eye" award for recognizing in the photo that the OS3 hybrid puts the split harness to the lower limb.

Test shooters have reversed the set-up without a significant change in consistancy or accuracy.

This OS3 hybrid cam system is a good compromise in speed and stability between the OS1 single cam version and the OS2 2 cam, which are about 7 fps slower and 7 fps faster respectively. 

The cam systems are interchangeable on the same bow with a few extra simple parts.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Got to love the versatility of CSS. So many options!!


----------



## fatboy95 (Nov 23, 2005)

So, anyone got any reviews on this thing yet...?


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*string stop*

how does the string stopper that css uses rack up against the meanv or CHL's? Looks nice, but the nubber on the end looks huge.


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*More specifics from my personal Whippin.*

You can see the CSS Whippin' Stick riser I set-up is yet unfinished aluminum. All riser colors will be soon available. 

My initial setup is the OS3 - hybrid cam, 29 1/2" draw length, 8 1/16" braceheight, 34 1/2" axle-to-axle, 64 1/2 lbs. draw weight, 16 1/2 lbs holding weight, and repeatedly shot a LineJammer 250 weighing 324 grains at 301 fps. with a Specialty Archery Peep and string loop. 

The 2 cam configuration is 7-8 fps faster. The shorter limb configuration reduces brace height 3/4 inch and also is 8-10 fps faster. 

The bow has a good heft to aim well and very little recoil before adding a stabilizer or Tunerz. The string stop ("Shock Stop") by Tunerz consistently stops forward string travel. The Stop is a soft type of rubber that you can see in the slow motion video appears to work similiar to a catcher's mit when the string makes contact and promptly reduces string oscillation. 

There are video demonstration clips available to view at the CSS website: http://www.customshootingsystems.com/~customs/pages.php?pageid=27


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Looks like a nice set-up. Only thing I did not like about the Shock stopper is the amount of torque on the cables due to having to turn the cable guard out to clear the shock stopper. I think this could be prevented if the Shock Stopper was designed dog legged like the original STS. I prefer to set my cable guard so I have just enough fletch clearance once I set center shot. Also puts less torque on the limb tips. I removed the Shock stopper on my CSS bows in favor of a standard STS or shoot without. Awesome shooting bows though and the Whippin stick looks like a winner. I have not shot the OS3, but have shot numerous P1 set ups, and P2 duals. Also a OS1.



DRFrance said:


> You can see the CSS Whippin' Stick riser I set-up is yet unfinished aluminum. All riser colors will be soon available.
> 
> My initial setup is the OS3 - hybrid cam, 29 1/2" draw length, 8 1/16" braceheight, 34 1/2" axle-to-axle, 64 1/2 lbs. draw weight, 16 1/2 lbs holding weight, and repeatedly shot a LineJammer 250 weighing 324 grains at 301 fps. with a Specialty Archery Peep and string loop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice job on the specs Don!!!
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Don,

Thanks for posting the specs...


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

> CHAMPION2 Looks like a nice set-up. Only thing I did not like about the Shock stopper is the amount of torque on the cables due to having to turn the cable guard out to clear the shock stopper. I think this could be prevented if the Shock Stopper was designed dog legged like the original STS.


Sorry , i'm from Europe and my English is bad , i don't really understand what you mean with dog legged ?

But , the mounting block from the CSS String Stoppin device is exactly the same than the one from the cable guard . It's not a straight rod like on the Hoyt's .

So , position the cable guard wherever you want , then put the string stopper in the necessary posistion .

Where's the problem ?


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I set my cable guard for clearance and do not like how far out it is set from the factory. If I set the cable guard to just clear my fletching the cables and string running through the cable slide come back and hit the Tunerz rubber stopper upon drawing the bow. I set my fletching clearance about 1/8" so there is not a lot of unecessary torque on the cables and twist on the limbs. I don't like how far the cable guard has to be cranked out to get clearance past the Tunerz stopper. 




442fps said:


> Sorry , i'm from Europe and my English is bad , i don't really understand what you mean with dog legged ?
> 
> But , the mounting block from the CSS String Stoppin device is exactly the same than the one from the cable guard . It's not a straight rod like on the Hoyt's .
> 
> ...


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Just want to clarify I am not in anyway bashing the CSS Shock Stopper. I love CSS bows and have owned close to 10 in my lifetime. Just prefer going without it. I may be looking into a Whippin Stick down the road. The Limb and string Tunerz products are on all my bows regardless the bow I am shooting.




CHAMPION2 said:


> I set my cable guard for clearance and do not like how far out it is set from the factory. If I set the cable guard to just clear my fletching the cables and string running through the cable slide come back and hit the Tunerz rubber stopper upon drawing the bow. I set my fletching clearance about 1/8" so there is not a lot of unecessary torque on the cables and twist on the limbs. I don't like how far the cable guard has to be cranked out to get clearance past the Tunerz stopper.


----------



## JDK (Feb 5, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone knows what bow Chuck used to win his class at Bedford this year? Was it the Whippin Stick?


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

*What bow...*

Chuck used his OS3 Challenger to win Bedford and the first and second legs of the West Virginia IBO triple crown...Great shooting Chuck!


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*How to set your Tunerz Shock Stop - String Stop*

Some of the more upright limb designs (not parallel) have enough cable slide travel that the cables may actually travel past the string stop, and on a very short axle to axle length bow there can be some unwanted contact if the cable slide is not adjusted out far enough. This extra amount of adjustment can be undesireable if it causes too much torque on the limbs and affects centershot tuning. I used the 38" Contender OS1 at Vegas and trimmed the edge of my Shock Stop slightly for ample cable clearance (just in case). 

The new parallel limb designs do not have this issue. 

With a parallel limb bow, such as the Whippin Stick and the Encore, the cables do not travel back so far to pass or contact the Tunerz Shock Stop. There is only a slight amount of cable slide travel, which makes the bow very quiet to draw for hunting. Premium roller cable slides are expected to be a new option with a custom build.

So, your both aspects of dicussions above about clearance were basically correct and these issues have been addressed for future designs. Wish I could tell you more and "spill the beans".

Good shooting to all of you.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Thanks DRFrance. I like to set my vane clearance about 1/8" and take some of the torque out of my cables. I had a contact problem with my 36" OS1 System when I did this. I just ended up going with a Standard rear mount STS. Currrently I am shooting 2 CSS models, but would really like to get my hands on a Whippin Stick.

I have a 2004 39" CSS Challenger P1 black riser and camo limbs
I have a 2004 41" CSS Contender P1 black/blur marblized riser, and black limbs.



DRFrance said:


> Some of the more upright limb designs (not parallel) have enough cable slide travel that the cables may actually travel past the string stop, and on a very short axle to axle length bow there can be some unwanted contact if the cable slide is not adjusted out far enough. This extra amount of adjustment can be undesireable if it causes too much torque on the limbs and affects centershot tuning. I used the 38" Contender OS1 at Vegas and trimmed the edge of my Shock Stop slightly for ample cable clearance (just in case).
> 
> The new parallel limb designs do not have this issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*Horton/CSS*

Horton Manufacturing at http://www.crossbow.com/compound 
now lists the specs for the CSS/Horton verticle bows and information for your orders.

Good shooting.


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Bump For Great Bows!!! Hey Don, You got any pics of that Eclipse you got from me!! you know the one someone said was the swiss cheese bow!! Since I never had the Chance to see it after your modifications!! Send to [email protected]!

Jack


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*Swiss Cheese - 25 extra borings*

Let me check for a photo.

It is hard to see in the photo after the spray paint job, but there are 25 extra 3/8" holes bored in the top half of the bow. Hence, how it became known as the "swiss cheese" bow.

The point I was going for was to lighten the top half of the bow as much as possible for an improved and lower balance point and still have good structural integrity remain to the riser. It was a fun experiment.

I shot a few deer with your bow with a P1 cam and it worked great. It is a keeper.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks like a nice, solid rig with lots of customization. Good job guys!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*css ????????????*

so whats happening now .will the whipping stick be made by horton.will they sell online,or dealers only. were do guys get parts if needed for there css bows now?????


----------



## IL CSS Shooter (Jan 12, 2007)

You can get parts form Horton. Chuck works for horton as their R and D person for the Compond bows. All products of CSS will be made by Horton with Chuck as their guide. Hope this helps.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

deer man said:


> so whats happening now ????


Who knows with them.


----------

